# Just had a customer order a Beef Tenderloin well done.



## chefmc (Aug 2, 2015)

Should I substitute ketchup for the demi-glace?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Make sure it's from the head section.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Excuse me waiter my beef tenderloin is tough.

Sir, you ordered it well done, it may be loin, but it will never be tender.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

kuan said:


> Make sure it's from the head section.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif And just up on the broiler and stand on it while it's cooking. Remember, nothing sets off a fine steak like some catchup!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

This may be the right time to bring this up. When you get an order for well done, isn't it possible to steam the meat and then mark it on the grill?  My thinking is that this way the meat is not dried out but should look grey throughout. I think a small Chinese bamboo steamer would do the job perfectly and very quickly. 

     I have never had the opportunity to try this out but I've always thought it would work. 

     Customers ordering well done are most often turned off by the sight of blood and pink meat. If the meat looks well done, they should be happy.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

As long as they realize that they are expected to pay ... and they do pay like any other diner ... where is there any problem?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

IceMan said:


> As long as they realize that they are expected to pay ... and they do pay like any other diner ... where is there any problem?


Geez, IceMan- you're no fun!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Making fun of stupid orders is a time honored tradition in the kitchen! Chefmc never in any way implied that he or she refused to comply with the request. I think it's fair to poke fun when a customer takes the most tender and expensive cut of meat and requests it prepared in a way that leaves it about like a two dollar ball tip steak.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Everybody rolls their eyes and screams inside when a customer asks for well done.

The first emotion, is to "kill the beast"....

get an attitude......

"That stupid so and so.....I'll show him/her...."

But it really is a challenge to cook a steak well done and keep it from drying out. It can be done, but so few cooks take the time to understand.

Ego and temper get in the way.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Phaedrus* my friend ... I _WAS_ poking fun.

Plus ... On top of that ... YES, I can cook well-done and still yet moist.

_We work in kitchens ... It ainte rocket surgery._​


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

IceMan said:


> Plus ... On top of that ... YES, I can cook well-done and still yet moist.
> 
> _We work in kitchens ... It ainte rocket surgery._​


The trick is to do it without the pressure cooker.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm pretty chill about doing whatever a customer wants if it's possible to do.  They pay my paycheck after all.


----------



## chezpopp (Aug 8, 2015)

I always make sure my servers know if a tenderloin is ordered well done they automatically aks if it is ok to be butterflied. If not they let the customer know that 20 to 25 mi utes is the cooktime for it. Usually there are other diners at the table and nobody wants to make everyone else wait so we end up butterflieng it. Sear it hard or mark it nice and either finish it in the oven on a sizzle platter w some demi on it or on the second shelf of the broiler that is lower temp for finishing grilled fish and resting meat. Yes it is absolutely ok to call them a hillbilly and make jokes about a 1 and catsup so long as that type of stuff never makes it to the dinign room. If someone is willing to pay to eat your food they deserve fair treatment at the table. In the kitchen different story.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

They pay for it they can have it any way they want it. It is not easy cooking meat well done and get it to be nice, it requires a longer slower cooking. I think it should be looked upon as a challenge. I remember having a cook off for a Head Chef job once, I had to do a duck breast and boss wanted it well done. After initial swearing and looking for a dog to kick( I am a chef after all) I got on with the job and managed to produce very succulent well done duck breast and got a position! ).


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Many years ago I was working at a place with a 36oz porterhouse, it was a 40 minute cook time to fire one well done properly, they pay and I'll play.

@dcartch I'm more a Monet and Stag's Leap buy but 2 buck chuck will do in a pinch [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## cstanford (Jul 3, 2008)

Screw that.  Tell them you won't cook a beautiful piece of meat like that past medium (hell, if even there), if they don't like it hit the bricks.  So what if word gets around? Business would probably pick up.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

IMHO, the only reason you will refuse to cook meat well done is if you operate a sushi restaurant.

dcarch


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Anthony Bourdain when he was running the kitchen at Les Halles, would supposedly grab the oldest, most crusty dried out piece of meat he could find in his walk in when someone ordered beef well done, no matter what cut. In the end it doesn't make a difference, does it?


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

jake t buds said:


> Anthony Bourdain when he was running the kitchen at Les Halles, would supposedly grab the oldest, most crusty dried out piece of meat he could find in his walk in when someone ordered beef well done, no matter what cut. In the end it doesn't make a difference, does it?


Will not work with my friend.

He orders his steaks medium rare. When the steak comes, he tells the waiter, "Oh, sorry, I changed my mind. Can you make my steak well done instead?"

dcarch


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

CStanford said:


> Screw that. Tell them you won't cook a beautiful piece of meat like that past medium (hell, if even there), if they don't like it hit the bricks. So what if word gets around? Business would probably pick up.


Hmmm. That's an intresting outlook on customer service. I don't think I'll be putting it into practice anytime ever. I've always prepared food to service my guest, that way they continue to service my bank account.


----------



## cstanford (Jul 3, 2008)

Why compromise your craft for a buffoon?  All restaurants refuse service to some clients for one reason or another.  If these rare occurrences are going to break the bank then you might as well put a bankruptcy attorney in your Rolodex.  It's all over but the crying.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I wouldnt consider it compromising my craft to cook a steak well done. I would do it properly and serve my customer the best well done steak they could get. Thats one of the many reasons I'll never need a bankruptcy attorney in my contact list.


----------



## cstanford (Jul 3, 2008)

Too wonderful for words....

My advice would be to buy some Ryan's Family Steakhouse gift certificates and hand them out when this happens... as you usher them out the door.  

Good God, you certainly don't want them coming back.  Most of these idiots order iced tea to drink (shouldn't even be available) along with their well-done steak.  If you'd like to up the gross margin a little bit then save a table for somebody who might have a few drinks before ordering and then have a couple bottles of wine with dinner and dessert.

Of course, none of this matters if you're turning each table four times a night in a second-rate hash house.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Never been to a Ryans steakhouse, none that I know of in Europe. Never seen ice tea here either, but I have had a glass of sweet tea in north carolina one time.

Yes, I am too wonderful for words[emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

What could possibly be wrong with someone ordering iced tea? In the city where I live you get your iced tea like water. The restaurant usually has their own version of fruit flavored iced tea. Some places you have to ask for plain water. Before you say it, I can tell you I don't dine at places like Ryans. It is also possible to have some iced tea and still order wine later. I never order anything alcohol when I'm dining with strangers. I order iced tea just to respect anyone who might be in a program or recovered.

We chose to work in a SERVICE industry. It's not a intermittent SERVICE industry. 

If we're out for steak and I don't want to eat a Fred Flintstone portion I always ask if the Chef has tails. I really like charred or black and blue tails and because of the size usually arrive going to well done. The more char the better. There is no loss of flavor, moisture, or tenderness.

I understand how you feel and there are many Chefs who feel the same. Usually those are the Chefs that let the broiler cook to throw a steak in the fryolator after marking.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*WOW.*

_... It's just another opinion (mine) ... but Anthony Bourdain is a jerk. Damn lucky to have what he has, but still a jerk._​


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Why force(or try to) someone to feel like they need toorder medium or below if they won't enjoy it? They whole point of this is that people should enjoy what they order. But i agree a well done filet os a waste of money. Strip loin or rib would eat much better.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Grande said:


> Why force(or try to) someone to feel like they need toorder medium or below if they won't enjoy it? They whole point of this is that people should enjoy what they order. But i agree a well done filet os a waste of money. Strip loin or rib would eat much better.


Well that's all true in principle of course.... but just wait til you get a well done tenderloin or tri tip come back

through the pass with the complaint that "its too bland", "too chewy" or "meat has no flavor". /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Chefmc said:


> Should I substitute ketchup for the demi-glace?


Welcome to chef talk. Don't understand what the problem is. How do you spell troll and ego?


----------



## chefmc (Aug 2, 2015)

Cerise said:


> Welcome to chef talk. Don't understand what the problem is. How do you spell troll and ego?


Just having a little fun. Are you having a bad day or is passive-aggressive just how you roll?

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/80004/just-my-2-cents


> Originally Posted by *Cerise*
> 
> Lately I've seen some friction on the Board. We're all here to share about food. Please, I ask to be polite,, not "challenge" your fellow members, refrain from being nasty. Thanks for hearing me out;


Must be a bad day.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

@Meezenplaz ran bavette steaks on our summrr menu & got numerous complaints of toughness at all cook temps... "oh well...."


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Meezenplaz said:


> Grande said:
> 
> 
> > Why force(or try to) someone to feel like they need toorder medium or below if they won't enjoy it? They whole point of this is that people should enjoy what they order. But i agree a well done filet os a waste of money. Strip loin or rib would eat much better.
> ...


I understand that. I also think that situation is an uninformed/trained server.

If we get an order that we know just won't be successful, I demand the sales staff explain the ramifications or results at least 2 times. Just yesterday I drafted a letter to a customer to explain that her order would just not work. She insisted on having a cheesecake for her wedding cake. I offered to sub out a piece of the cutting layer with cheesecake, She insisted on no precutting and covering.

She saw it on TV or magazine. I would have referred her off but we did both her sisters cakes and the mother is a sweetheart. I didn't write to cover my ass, I just did not want to feel bad when they tell me it was a disaster. It's outside and I know the servers cannot cut it properly. They'll be spooning it onto plates. I've talked to her mom and hopefully she'll get the daughter to reconsider.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. ... I'm not at all ... by any means ... arguing with the last point made. I'm just telling of a time that I had the best wedding cake I've ever enjoyed.

It was the wedding of my wife's niece. The food was over-the-top out-of-bounds garbage. Suck-city. Bleck!!! However ... the wedding cake(s) were maybe 25 cheesecakes, numerous flavor-styles, all laid out on a bunch of serving tables. People could just pick and choose. It was wonderful.

_On another note ... Iced Tea is a wonderful dinner drink. Nobody with any clue would think otherwise._


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

All I drink is iced tea. I quit the hard stuff years ago. I liked it but I like living more than I like drinking...although it's very close!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

IceMan said:


> OK. ... I'm not at all ... by any means ... arguing with the last point made. I'm just telling of a time that I had the best wedding cake I've ever enjoyed.
> 
> It was the wedding of my wife's niece. The food was over-the-top out-of-bounds garbage. Suck-city. Bleck!!! However ... the wedding cake(s) were maybe 25 cheesecakes, numerous flavor-styles, all laid out on a bunch of serving tables. People could just pick and choose. It was wonderful.
> 
> _On another note ... Iced Tea is a wonderful dinner drink. Nobody with any clue would think otherwise._


That works and I suggested it. I even went so far as to offer a fake cake with her decor. Maybe inset a piece of CC for the cutting. Then have precut out of the kitchen. Or even a CC on each table with decor as a centerpiece.

If that stacked CC sits outside, even if it's chilly, there is no way the servers will be able to get a nice portions out of it. They would be better off serving it with ice cream scoops.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Not saying I ever did this, of course, but a short dip of a  prime rib slice in some really hot au jus knocks the red out in about 20 seconds.

Just sayin'.

Don't jump on me, kind people.

Probably shouldn't have written this...


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Except it doesn't really work on a thick cut. Sure, it takes the red out of the surface, but once the customer cuts into it the blood is there if it's under cooked..


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep, I know.  Won't work for the thick filet.


----------

